# *Jubilee* (pic heavy)



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Here are some new pictures of my TB mare, Jubilee. She was kind of sleepy, so her eyes are closed in some of them. Anyway ... enjoy!! 

Looking at me when I went to get her:









Head Shots:




























Close-ups of both of us:


















On the road:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww great pictures!!! i love the ones where you're snuggling her  very cute! thanks for sharing


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Jubilee's soooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

free_sprtd - Thank you!  Yeah, I had to take those ones myself, by holding the camera out infront of me. So hard. Lol. 

horsegirl123 - Aww, thank you!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Cute pictures. She is soo pretty! She looks so sweet


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, Rustic! She is.


----------



## ojoazule13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Shes beautiful!! My TB took off with me today, and tryed to buck me off...It was after a jump and he gets pretty excited with jumps.


----------



## CremelloBeauty (Jan 7, 2009)

Aww, what a sweetie! I love the pictures with you and her in it, so cute- such a bond!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

ojoazule - Thank you so much! Sorry to hear about your fall. 

CremelloBeauty - Thanks!! Yeah, I think we do have a great bond. I love her so much.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

She's so FUZZY! I love it.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

missy06 said:


> She's so FUZZY! I love it.


She sure is!  And soooo soft. I love just putting my face in her neck.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is soo cute and fuzzy! Darn she looks good for her age! BTW I LOVE your halter!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

She's so cute!! I love her halters.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Fehrgroundranch - Thank you! Yes, so many people think she's way younger. And thanks about the halter. 

mudypony - Thanks!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yayyyy!!  She is SO cute. I looove her! I wish I could have her, lol. :lol: She really is gorgeous in the snow too.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't you just wish you could shrink her down to teddy bear size and snuggle with her all night?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Poptart - Aww, thanks!  I really am blushing with all the compliments. Lol. I'm sorry though, she's all mine. :lol:

mlkarel - YES!!! I always think about how I wish I could just keep her in my room!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Some great photos you have there. I love her halter! never seen one like it before


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

snow! so lucky and the pics are so cute, love them!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks cache and Karley!!


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

Beautiful mare!

Great photographs also!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Malorey said:


> Beautiful mare!
> 
> Great photographs also!


Thank you Malorey! I love taking pictures. Especially of my horse.


----------



## twinkie4 (Jan 25, 2009)

Every time i see the name jubilee i have to look at the pics she is always soooooooooo cute.


----------



## twinkie4 (Jan 25, 2009)

i love jubilee she is soooooo adorable please post more pics


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

twinkie4 said:


> i love jubilee she is soooooo adorable please post more pics


Aww, thank you! I actually made another thread of pics just recently:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/cute-shots-jubilee-i-took-today-21266/


----------



## Juliet (Feb 1, 2009)

The 3rd pic is my favourite...your horse is beautiful.


----------

